
Irony Alert: Disney About 'Overzealous Copyright Holders' - vezycash
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20180815/01040040434/irony-alert-disney-yes-disney-whines-about-overzealous-copyright-holders.shtml
======
RachelF
Disney has a long history of screwing other copyright holders over.

The song "The Lion Sleeps Tonight" was stolen from Zulu musician Solomon
Linda. His estate fought Disney for years for compensation.

Most of their stories are based on public domain fairy tales from the Brothers
Grimm.

~~~
jacquesm
The brothers Grimm just wrote them down, old ladies told the stories. So they
were in the public domain long before the Grimm brothers got involved. I still
have the original German edition of the book somewhere in storage, the
engravings with some of the stories gave me the shudders as a young child, and
the stories are pretty grisly too.

~~~
GW150914
Incredibly grim stories... the harshest one I recall is _Wie Kinder
Schlachtens miteinander gespielt haben_ or “Children Played Butcher Together”
and it’s exactly as it sounds. From the second part of the tale...

 _A man once slaughtered a pig while his children were looking on. When they
started playing in the afternoon, one child said to the other: "You be the
little pig, and I'll be the butcher," whereupon he took an open blade and
thrust it into his brother's neck. Their mother, who was upstairs in a room
bathing the youngest child in a tub, heard the cries of her other child,
quickly ran downstairs, and when she saw what had happened, drew the knife out
of the child's neck, and in a rage, thrust it into the heart of the child who
had been the butcher. She then rushed back to the house to see what her other
child was doing in the tub, but in the meantime it had drowned in the bath.
The woman was so horrified that she fell into a state of utter despair,
refused to be consoled by the servants, and hanged herself. When her husband
returned home from the fields and saw this, he was so distraught that he died
shortly thereafter._

~~~
jacquesm
Nice coincidence that we use the word 'grim' in English in that particular
way.

------
leot
Few things in American law are more reprehensible than the retroactive
extension of rights that only exist as an incentive to create.

------
mesozoic
I propose Banksy (Or another artist who can charge top dollar) create a series
of images. These would go from regular mouse and slowly each one would be
slightly more anthropomorphic and closer to Micky Mouse but never exact. Each
would be sold for $300k to cover the copyright infringement fine and lawyer
fees for the piece. Each one is sold only once so is a single instance of
infringement possibly. See which ones Disney can win and which they can't.

------
matheusmoreira
Hopefully they'll cite all of Disney's past legal cases and use them against
Disney in court for extra irony.

------
whiddershins
I still don’t get the “Mickey mouse” theory of copyright law.

Mickey Mouse remains a trademark. Trademarks don’t expire.

What am I missing?

~~~
Something1234
[http://www.scp-wiki.net/scp-232](http://www.scp-wiki.net/scp-232)

This my preferred theory as to why copyright keeps getting extended. Take that
as you will. Makes more sense than the alternatives. Especially considering
that most works aren't actively published anymore, and their authors are dead.

~~~
davvolun
Had never heard of SCP before:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SCP_Foundation](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SCP_Foundation)

At least it's a more reasonable explanation than "reality."

